
Looking for NYC startup jobs? Try InsideStartups. - blackrabbit
http://www.insidestartups.org/
======
cletus
This kind of site annoys me no end. I'm not sure if a LinkedIn profile is
required (the text field says "or link to resume/CV"). If it does that's
stupid,

You also need to repeat yourself. It asks your current position (on the same
page!), time there and primary skill. Um, isn't that on my CV? If you're
standardizing on LinkedIn, shouldn't you be smart enough to prase that
information?

This kind of site seems to be promoting itself on the illusion of exclusivity.
You need to be invited (OMG will they let me in?!?!?!) based on the premise
that they have startup jobs. But do they? How many? Why can't I just browse
them? Good jobs sell themselves.

What's more, recruitment doesn't work like this. The primary means of finding
work, particularly in smaller companies is (in my experience) referrals.
You'll often find this with (particularly early stage) companies: the team
know each other.

Secondly this promise of early access is most often associated with unethical
recruiting practices lime CV harvesting, particularly without any evidence of
the number or type of jobs allegedly available (prer-invitation).

Basically the are better options than this at finding these kinds of jobs.

~~~
yummyfajitas
Not only that, but asking you to refer other developers feels shady. I'm not
going to refer anyone without their permission, and I won't bother calling
them just to get access to some potentially crappy job newsletter.

------
minimax
Direct link to the application:

[https://insidestartups.wufoo.com/forms/apply-to-join-
inside-...](https://insidestartups.wufoo.com/forms/apply-to-join-inside-
startups/)

"Referred applicants are given preference and referring additional candidates
weighs positively in both your and their consideration."

Feels like a scam. I wonder if anyone from any of the companies listed as a
participating company can vouch for this.

~~~
GBond
This strategy of luring candidates with the illusion of exclusivity would
probably work for a lot of job segments but not startup devs. It is a buyers
market for devs and this approach seems to neglect that.

Most tech people with a good resume would be reluctant to to "give" something
upfront for free like a full resume/personal info because there are less
painful options.

I would like to see this site either lessen their standard for required info
or offer a data collateral (i.e. glassdoor.com shows you salary info for the
pain of signing up).

~~~
trevor99
Why offer collateral if the person doesn't deserve it or could give fake info?

------
evandavid
Requires a Linkedin profile to sign up!? Really!? There are so many reasons
that is a stupid idea.

~~~
trevor99
Care to explain?

~~~
lazyronin
Not everyone has a linkedin/facebook/twitter account.

~~~
trevor99
True, but most people that would be hired by the startups listed would. No?

~~~
rumpelstiltskin
Most != everyone

Seriously, requiring sign up via accounts on sites like facebook, linkedin etc
is a really stupid idea. Startups (I'm looking at you quora!) need to stop
this bullshit.

 _Edit:_ Looks like quora now allows email sign ups. Good.

------
kylelibra
After clicking through the initial screen I felt like I been had. Good idea,
but I don't like being put into a form that requires me to look up info that
isn't immediately available off the top of my head.

------
generationg
The list of "Participating Companies" on their home page is impressive - truly
a who's who of New York startups. If they do have access to job postings from
these companies before they go public, they have a fantastic (and valuable)
resource.

------
cagenut
most of that list look like they're in the betaworks/lerer-ventures family

<http://lererventures.com/companies.html>
<http://betaworks.com/investments.php>

then again it could just be because kenny has money in everything in the city

